# Big Red



## Stoopette (May 30, 2012)

I know it's been decades since this horse has passed away, but I wanted to create a little thread for him to remember how great he was, and how hard he raced to win the triple crown.

That horse is Secretariat "Big Red". He, in my opinion, is and was one of the best race horses of all time, and I was so inspired when I saw the movie they made about him a year ago or so. Left me breathless and I wanted to learn so much more not only about him, but horses in general as well. So I wanted to pay respects to him, and hopefully get some others to do so as well.

RIP Secretariat, greatest horse in my eyes <3










Thank you! :3


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Is that your painting?

I don't really follow the racing industry (or really any professional part of horses.. I just enjoy horses lol!) but I did see the movie and it was very interesting to watch. 

But what a gentle idea, he certainly had a lot of talent. May he rest in peace and be remembered forever.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Like you, Stoopette, Secretariet was my inspiration. I had been riding horses all my life but his races ignited a passion for racing in me! I know i'm giving away my age but I watched them live (on TV). I now race Standardbreds and the thrill of watching your own horse is incredible, indescribable really. When the movie came out I was afraid I wouldn't like it but it was really good.I don't believe there well ever be another that compares to him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stoopette (May 30, 2012)

redpony said:


> Like you, Stoopette, Secretariet was my inspiration. I had been riding horses all my life but his races ignited a passion for racing in me! I know i'm giving away my age but I watched them live (on TV). I now race Standardbreds and the thrill of watching your own horse is incredible, indescribable really. When the movie came out I was afraid I wouldn't like it but it was really good.I don't believe there well ever be another that compares to him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I unfortunately wasn't around to watch him race, but I would've loved to be. Ever since, I've watched as many races on TV as I could. I'd love to witness one myself, maybe go to one of the triple crown races some day and watch them run. I also really want to visit Secretariat's statue some time in my life so I can pay tribute to him.


----------

